# Will you abandon New Leaf when New Horizons releases?



## floatingzoo (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd like to say I'm not going to -- but yeah, probably going to.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 17, 2019)

Same here. I would also go ahead and say that I would still playing NL, but I know that I would caught 
myself playing more NH and start to forget more and more NL. So I would say I will try not to abandon 
it, but it could be that this will happen...


----------



## Fey (Jun 17, 2019)

I thankfully won't need to make that call because I haven't really been playing NL for a while now. 
I'd already completed my town before the announcement last year, and decided then to just wait for the new game, rather than start another NL town.


----------



## Roobi (Jun 17, 2019)

I don't really think so, because I highly doubt I'll have collected everything/completed my town by then. Plus, I love portable handheld consoles, so I don't think I'll completely abondon it.
But of course the new game is going to take much more of my time, because starting and discovering a new game takes some effort, while in NL it will mostly only be maintenance work.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 17, 2019)

I abandoned my 3DS and Wii U months before the Nintendo Switch was launched. Sold them for credits that enabled me to buy the new console at a much reduced price.


----------



## pocky (Jun 17, 2019)

depends on how much I like new horizons, but i doubt i'll abandon new leaf entirely


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

100% Getting abandoned unless I don't finish my current NL town before Horizons gets released.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 17, 2019)

I actually just picked it back up but you can be sure that I will abandon it quickly after NH comes out.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 17, 2019)

Yeah, It's probably going to end up getting abandoned..all 6 of them.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 17, 2019)

I already abandoned New Leaf to build up that Animal Crossing craving in anticipation for a new game like 2 years ago. But I'm really in the mood for Animal Crossing and idk if I can leave that desire unsatisfied for 9 months lol


----------



## cornimer (Jun 17, 2019)

Most probably, yeah. I haven't even been playing my New Leaf town for the past month because I've been busy with work. I definitely won't have time to keep two towns going, so...it'll probably be "bye New Leaf" for good.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes im done already with it just playing to make the time go by


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 17, 2019)

Already abandoned it.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 17, 2019)

I won't abandon NL totally, I'll just let it go into a gentle semi-retirememt like my GC, DS and Wii towns.


----------



## BossMK (Jun 17, 2019)

yeah I'm tired of playing new leaf, its hardly worth it to talk to my villagers as they are extremely repetitive, but I may try to get the hero gear from fortune cookies and build a few houses in alt accounts. 9 months before the new game comes out so might as well try to do something with an animal crossing game until then.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2019)

My town will be a year and 15 days old on new horizon launch date and that will be an accomplishment for me because I had a resetting problem.

I cant see myself going back to it after new horizon but one day in a few years I'll go look at my town for nostalgia.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 17, 2019)

i already sort of have. don't think i will have any reasons to revisit my new leaf towns much after new horizons comes out


----------



## boblitt (Jun 17, 2019)

i abandoned NL soooo long ago! i'd been meaning to start over on it for the longest time now: my villagers like to remind me of old friends i've played with and it makes me feel melancholic, haha. but i think i actually will for real start over on it a while after NH is released. i think that'll get my motivation to play AC at all back, although i probably won't be very committed to maintaining my town at that point (or you know, so i'd like to tell myself, to give myself the illusion i'll have free time at that point in my life)


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2019)

No, I do not see a reason till after there is no online or if I am still enjoying the game.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes. The 2ds screen hurts my eyes. Can?t wait to play on a tv. Every now and then I?ll play new leaf though. Like the other games.


----------



## KittHaven (Jun 17, 2019)

I kind of already have as I don't play much at the moment, but I can't see myself returning at all once New Horizons releases. Perhaps in a few years for nostalgia, and as I have a digital copy it's not like I'll be selling off my game, but yeah.


----------



## Liability (Jun 17, 2019)

i can see myself at first trying to keep up with it, but i always seem to abandon old games in favor of new games... so i'll probably leave nl behind. i may come back and play it to see how trashy my town got, but i doubt i'll play it every day


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 17, 2019)

I- my town has been dead for years and is a hacked mess and im too lazy to even start up the game lol


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 17, 2019)

Not unless I'm finished. I want the interiors and the town itself to be finished design wise. I want all badges as well and a full catalogue. After that, I can see myself taking a very long hiatus in favour of New Horizons. But not before.


----------



## twistinfate (Jun 17, 2019)

Probably not. I mean I still haven't finished my town and currently don't have a Switch. Plus I tend not to abandon games, just go on verrrry long hiatuses.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm going to reluctantly say yes, only because I often find it hard to keep up with more than one town/game at a time... SO more of a consequence of a new game, rather than on purpose.


----------



## cats_toy (Jun 17, 2019)

I don?t put in nearly as many hours as did in the beginning so it won?t be to difficult for me to move on.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 17, 2019)

I did long ago already. D:


----------



## Bea (Jun 17, 2019)

With the exception of my GC Town I always end up abandoning the old game in favour of the new. I haven't seen my WW town in ages and goodness knows I've forgotten CF. I try to wrap up loose ends; museum, etc. because I know I'll abandon my town.

IDK Why but GC is the only one I've found to have replay value after the later releases.


----------



## DrewAC (Jun 17, 2019)

Honestly, yeah, lol. I have so many great memories of playing it, but now I feel satisfied with leaving my NL town behind and starting anew on the deserted island!


----------



## Mint (Jun 17, 2019)

I've already done so a long time ago. I can't seem to maintain interest in ACNL.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 17, 2019)

Pretty much yeah, I would have too much time on my hands on doing something that's no longer relevant.


----------



## meo (Jun 17, 2019)

Depends how I like NH. While many parts of it look very appealling, and just having a new game to play in general, there are still some aspects that have me unconvinced. 

So, we'll see.

Regardless, I'm not really worried. I've taken long breaks before and I'm sure I'll always check-in on New Leaf at some point and time.


----------



## Adriel (Jun 17, 2019)

i already did months ago due to burnout, i dont see the point in going back only for me to abandon it again


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 17, 2019)

I kinda have and kinda not. Trying to get back into it for right now to keep me busy until New Horizons is released. I'm sure I will once it does, as I always prefer playing the most new and up to date game. So yeah, most likely will. I kinda need a new fresh start right now, but unfortunately have to wait. >.<


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 17, 2019)

That's very likely. I have two copies of ACNL, but I already only sometimes play on one town. I've done pretty much everything I'm motivated to do in the game, my dream town is finished and I'm proud of it. 

I think I'll still pop in once in a while, after a few months. I tend to like taking a little tour of what I did.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 17, 2019)

Not 100%, in the sense that I'd pop in every so often. But no, I wouldn't play it regularly anymore. Animal Crossing can be hard enough for me to fit in regularly, so I can only realistically play one of the main series at a time.


----------



## FireCatMagic (Jun 17, 2019)

it will be abandoned but i wil ocasianoly check up on it


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 17, 2019)

I probably won't, I have poured too much into New Leaf to let it go, while I'm looking forward to a fresh start in New Horizons, I won't abandon it entirely. If I were planning to leave it, I wouldn't until I get my favourites in the island, then I'd check in every so often.


----------



## PacV (Jun 18, 2019)

Play Horizons and check New Leaf.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 18, 2019)

As soon as acnh is here I will abandon nl and will never look at it again. I mean I usually don't stick to a game forever. It was good, really good but it's time for something new ^^ I have so many games with hundreds of hours of gameplay if I would still play everything... dear god xD


----------



## mapleleaf (Jun 18, 2019)

I never completed NL and i always wanted to (i kept restarting whoops) but I know I will probably not go back to it once NZ is out


----------



## matt (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah I've already pretty much abandoned newleaf. I've been letting people come over and raid / salvage my rares


----------



## Rosalind (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't think I'll abandon it. I'm too attached to my current town. I might have less time to play but I'm sure I'll still be obsessed with ACNL.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 18, 2019)

Most likely not.
If I'm gonna speak honest, no, not a chance.

Someone who I used to be with was a damn big serious gamer. One day he was playing atom boy on Game Boy or something and I asked him, like why the hell playing such an ancient game. He said,

"_Because I love it_."

Yeah. Exactly. Because I love it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Most likely not.
> If I'm gonna speak honest, no, not a chance.
> 
> Someone who I used to be with was a damn big serious gamer. One day he was playing atom boy on Game Boy or something and I asked him, like why the hell playing such an ancient game. He said,
> ...



Well spoken.

I don't even have a Switch but even if I had one... as long as they support 3ds/wii u internet i see no reason to abandon cause "lol next gen only" reasons.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 18, 2019)

Animal Crossing is a different kind of gaming piece than most series, though. It's in part a sandbox game. Unlike the Zelda franchise for example, Animal Crossing's new iterations are meant to do the same thing as previous iterations, but better. Taking the same concepts and redoing them over. It's "iterative" instead of "incremental".

If you like Breath of the Wild, you can always go back and play A Link to the Past or Wind Waker and enjoy the story, the art or the overworld. It's a different game in a different environment. On the other hand, why would you go back to Animal Crossing: Wild World when you are playing New Leaf (and starting next year, New Horizons). The new version proposes the exact same game, but does it better. Everything better. There's no enjoyment in opting for the lesser version. Why would you go back to iOS 10 when you can use iOS 13? There is no reason to do so!


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jun 18, 2019)

No because I still have a lot to do in NL. I can understand why most will abandon the game since New Horizons is newer and better. Also they have probably have done everyhing there is to do in game already so why continue playing? We have been waiting a long time for this so pretty sure most people will focus their attention on NH. For me though I will continue to play NL because there is so much to do still and I have good memories with these villagers.Even after I'm done with NL I'll still check on everyone like with previous AC games to see how they're doing.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes. Yes I will.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 18, 2019)

Lol I ditched my 3DS some time ago, couldn't stand it anymore. so ya.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes. I mean I haven't touched both of my towns since the day I bought a switch. My second town sadly will never be finished and will end up staying that way. Maybe in some far future I will go back and look at it, but for now rip both of my towns


----------



## jim (Jun 18, 2019)

i still revisit my old towns from past games every once in a blue moon but i can see myself getting really into new horizons for a few weeks before mellowing out. it also depends on how different this game is from previous installments.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm not abandoning NL when NH comes out, I'd miss it too much. Even after NL came out, I still played CF. So when NH comes out, I'll still be playing NL as town themes are more of my style. Though that island looks REALLY fun, especially with those new features. I can never leave any of my AC games.


----------



## Cheybunny (Jun 19, 2019)

Probably.


----------



## Junalt (Jun 19, 2019)

I only drop by my NL village every once in a long while anyway so once NH comes out it would probably be dropped. 

I recently loaded it up and built some new PWPs and did some landscaping. As foolish as it is, I’m trying to make it a good place to live for my villagers before I drop it completely.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 19, 2019)

yeaaaah.. new leaf is already a bit stale and I want to put all my time and effort into the new game


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 19, 2019)

Never!


----------



## Soralye (Jun 19, 2019)

I want to say no, but it's probably going to happen anyways.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 19, 2019)

I cannot predict how I will respond to “New Horizons” to be able to answer “yes” or “no” to this thread’s question.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 19, 2019)

Not entirely, no. I do have multiple towns and I know I won't keep up with all of them, but there is no way I'll abandon Bunifrey. But Shiveria, Balamb, and D'ni? Yeah, those will essentially become stasis cubes once New Horizons drops.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 19, 2019)

More than likely. My activity on the game has recently come back, but it was pathetically low over the my freshman year of college (although that's probably to be expected), so I doubt I'll have time to keep playing it.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 19, 2019)

Probably, but I'll likely goof off with it every now and then for a change.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2019)

I already have abandoned ACNL, and I have not came back since 2018. Nor will I ever come back. In fact, I may not even go back to the 3DS.


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

I've honestly already abandoned New Leaf. I don't have inspiration for it anymore, nor the motivation I need to make myself happy with my town. Right now, I have my eyes set on New Horizons. That will be my only focus, and I plan on building my town into something really great once the game releases. New Leaf is cute, but it's just very restricting and limits my creativity far too much. I might return to it eventually, but for the foreseeable future, New Horizons is where I'll be when the game drops!


----------



## JackACNL (Jun 19, 2019)

I still play City Folk occasionally, so I'll still get on every now and then to play New Leaf... I hope. I've got 1800 hours on this game, hopefully my villagers won't mind if I'm gone for a couple months upon New Horizon's release. Don't have a switch yet though, gonna have to work on that.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 19, 2019)

More than the likely. I've already done everything I've needed for my main town, so I don't see myself sticking around much after.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

nah
 i would go back to old towns once in a while just in case if some villagers left
Pompom moved it while Butch left while i havent visited that town for a month. I dont like Pompom. Dont get mad at me because i hate Pompom, its my opinion


----------



## runningwithbelievers (Jun 20, 2019)

nah, bc while i do have a job i need that money for clothes/stuff for school/ \helping out my family so it willprobably be a while tilli can afford a switch! ill still be playing new leaf till that time comes


----------



## DARLINGBEAR (Jun 20, 2019)

nope, because my town is far from finished and i like to finish projects before starting others. also, i don't even have a switch yet so i won't be able to play horizons as soon as it comes out


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 23, 2019)

I will probably abandon it, yeah. My goal for right now is to finish my dream town(s) and upload them to the dream suite, but other than designing my town etc and admiring what I did with it I don't really _play_ NL anymore anyway. So once NH is released I'm going to devote my full gaming-attention to it instead.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 23, 2019)

Really really quit playing ACNL because my game in there crashed Dec 18 18 and I lost interest in NL anyway. OBVUSLY WAITING FOR THE NEW GAME.


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 23, 2019)

as if i already haven't abandoned it haha

i really feel like i completed absolutely everything i wanted to do in new leaf a few years ago, and i probably won't be picking it up again for a loooong time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

No, I won't. I've made a lot of memories from that game and I wouldn't want to throw it all in the bin once the game comes out. Sure, there's more responsibility, but I'd rather do that than to have my heart broken when one of my beloved villagers move out.


----------



## BrookieYoCookie (Jun 23, 2019)

Where did you sell your consoles to?


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 23, 2019)

Whats new leaf


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 26, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> as if i already haven't abandoned it haha
> 
> i really feel like i completed absolutely everything i wanted to do in new leaf a few years ago, and i probably won't be picking it up again for a loooong time



Same, I kinda lost interest after time travelling so much to get everything in the game. I’m kinda glad their won’t be any time manipulation in this upcoming came for that exact reason.


----------



## jeni (Jun 26, 2019)

I've pretty much played consistently since 2013 so there's reeeeally nothing else i can milk out of the game. I play now just to check up on my villagers and keep me going until the new game comes out loool

I'll probably check in on my old town occasionally, but you can bet that when I'm on that NH hype I'm abandoning everything else, including real life


----------



## Myranda Miracle (Jun 26, 2019)

I personally won?t be abandoning New Leaf, seeing as how I don?t think a town is ever truly ?complete?. Also, while I?ve had a Switch since the Christmas of 2017, I don?t know if I?ll be purchasing ACNH. I share a Switch with the rest of my family, and because there can only be one island per console, it?d take some of the experience out of it. Everybody has a different play style, and sharing one island would be difficult. So as of right now, I do not plan on abandoning ACNL. It makes me sad to see so many people leaving the game, because I?m just now getting into it, and I was hoping to make some friends. However, I do think I will still have fun playing solo.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2019)

I already have.

I play on the first of each month to clean up the town and resubmit my dream address.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2019)

LokiBoy said:


> I’m kinda glad their won’t be any time manipulation in this upcoming came for that exact reason.



That's not confirmed. The time manipulation excerpt was taken from a statement about cloud saves, which makes changing the clock (What almost all of us refer to as "Time Traveling") irrelevant to the topic. It makes more sense that they were talking about real time traveling. You give your friend a rare item or 1,000,000 bells, and go back in time when you still had the item.

I've already talked about this, so here is what I said



traceguy said:


> Time traveling isn't going anywhere. The game works with real time, so unless it's an always online game, which it isn't going to be, restricting time travel is impossible. 100%.
> 
> The game relies on the system clock, so if you turn your switch off even a minute, the game can load into the current time.
> 
> Even if locking the clock offline was possible, it would be very asinine. Think about people who go on vacation or move to different time zones.


----------



## Holla (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve had New Leaf since a month after it launched and have well over 800 hours in it. Have all dream villagers, gold tools, fully upgraded/decorated houses, complete museum etc. I easily haven’t touched it much at all since probably 2016 or so. I’m definitely ready to start completely new on Switch.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 27, 2019)

I rarely play ACNL as it is so it will probably be left in the dust once NH comes out.


----------



## jenikinz (Jun 27, 2019)

I go through fazes of not playing for many months at a time as it is right now. I cannot wait for NH to come out. I think my problem is that I go nuts trying to do everything and once I get things where I want them I get bored and play less. I picked up my NL game for the first time in 8 months the other day and after doing a few things I haven't touched it since. I am so ready for a new AC game!


----------



## will. (Jun 27, 2019)

i mean. no. i'm not gonna abandon the game totally, as it's something that i've played for years and that i love, but new horizons is probably going to replace it. that's just how it is haha. if i ever get bored of new horizons, i'll go back to new leaf of course, especially because i've worked hard on my town and i can't just forget about it, but new horizons is probably going to be the game i play most when it comes out. we have been waiting for this forever,


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 28, 2019)

I doubt I'll even be into NL close to when NH comes out phaha,, I just got back into NL last week, but it's always been an on and off experience for me. Last time I was actively playing it was about two years ago (the summer of 2017) and I fell out of it in the winter I believe so ;;
I'm expecting to fall out of NL again once FE: Three Houses comes out if I'm being completely honest which is set to release in less than a month now ;v; I guess we'll see how things play out.


----------



## ams (Jun 29, 2019)

I doubt it. NL was the first AC game that I got really into so I think I'll always find myself going back to it.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2019)

Well, maybe for a while. I still play Animal Crosing Gamecube and Wild World if I?m feeling nostalgic. Just barely.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 1, 2019)

I was just about to ask that.

For myself, I'm not sure. I was thinking about building up a new town. Maybe that would mean that I would still be playing NL when NH comes out, however, I can't imagine that I can be occupied with NH and life, and still be able to squeeze NL into all of that. I'm guessing that I'll most likely end up abandoning ship b/c there won't be too much time for me to play it anyway.

Not saying I won't go back occasionally if that's the case, but I'm sure I won't play consistently.


----------



## Pax Callow (Jul 4, 2019)

i abandoned new leaf long ago. i didn't like, _mean_ to per se, but i took kind of a break, and the longer i stayed away, the more guilty i felt for being away for so long. i can't imagine i've been back in my town for over a year, haha...

though, i had been getting kind of endgame with my new leaf town. well, as endgame as you can get in animal crossing. i was one fish away from completing my encyclopedia, very close to finishing the museum, and closing in on my badges, and i would have felt complete. but when i dropped off, i never got the chance to seal the deal. maybe i should do that someday.

either way, i think new horizons will start really holding my attention when it releases.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2019)

100% yes. 

I got ACNL at launch and have been over it for a while.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 6, 2019)

Already abandoned it, as I don't even own a 3DS or the game anymore. As much as I like
NL, at some point, it just got more and more stale. I didn't know what to do with my town
anymore, as my creativity was gone and at some point, I just resetted my town over and
over again. I never sticked with a town for longer than 3 days and it wasn't fun anymore.
Even if I still would have own the game, no later than by the release of NH, I would have 
abandon it for sure.


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

Probably won't be long after New Horizons release that the 3ds online network shuts down , after all they're charging for online on switch now, probably won't be long til they cut the overheads. I'll stop playing new leaf with release of new horizon


----------



## will. (Jul 6, 2019)

matt said:


> Probably won't be long after New Horizons release that the 3ds online network shuts down , after all they're charging for online on switch now, probably won't be long til they cut the overheads. I'll stop playing new leaf with release of new horizon



this is true, but even after 3ds online gets shut down, you can still enjoy new leaf. yes, you won't be able to come onto forums like this and trade items or buy and sell, but that doesn't prohibit anyone from working on their town as an offline game.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 6, 2019)

originally when i first saw this thread i was thinking there was no way i'd do that... but depending on if/how much i like new horizons that's probably what will end up happening :'( i think i'll still come on every now and then for general town maintenance, but i don't have a lot left to Actively do in the game so my time spent on new leaf will most likely drop even lower once new horizons is out


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah. I already have. I've done most of what I wanted to do. I only pick it up every few months or so for like, an hour.

The villagers say the exact same things they said in 2013. They are boring. I've caught all the fish. I've caught all the bugs. I've expanded my house. I'm not into all the work that goes into paths or outside decorating in NL.

I just want New Horizons. I've been over NL for a while.


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah I'll ditch it


----------



## Melodie (Jul 8, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> this is true, but even after 3ds online gets shut down, you can still enjoy new leaf. yes, you won't be able to come onto forums like this and trade items or buy and sell, but that doesn't prohibit anyone from working on their town as an offline game.



Don't forget the Dream Suite, which will become useless since you can't use it without the 3DS online.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 8, 2019)

Probably not. I've had new leaf since launch but always played for a while, then stopped, came back and reset so I'm hoping that'll this time I won't stop playing for a while and actually get some stuff done. There's also the fact that I don't have switch and unless I'm super savvy with money and I probably won't be getting before NH comes out. So, yeah, probably gonna stay with NL in till I get bored and then check out NH a few years later


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes.  I'm sorry but as someone who prefers not to time travel, I am of the blunt and honest opinion that grass deterioration ruins the game.  I hardly ever touch my town to begin with.  But in the days of Wild World you couldn't stop me from playing the game almost daily...sometimes for hours on end.

Now I only play in very short bursts and go for weeks or months on end without playing.  IF grass deterioration is finally removed from New Horizons I will pretty much be treating it like I did Wild World.  So yeah, short answer yes: I will gladly abandon a game that is ruined by a feature that never should even existed to begin with.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 18, 2019)

Since I got bored over New Leaf, I abandoned it a while ago, probably would have abandon it at some 
point anyway. It's like every time the same situation, whenever a new Animal Crossing game comes 
out, I abandoned the previous game for the sake of the newer one.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 19, 2019)

Applying the same strategy I had for Wild World in the lead-up to City Folk: try to finish as many "quests" I set for myself as possible before the new game comes out, then make a hard break. Maybe go back every couple years for a reunion and to see what things were like, but in terms of active playing I can only support one Animal Crossing at a time -- and I'd prefer a game with an active online community.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 20, 2019)

I doubt I'll abandon New Leaf. I enjoy my little town. No problem in playing both games


----------



## Hat' (Aug 20, 2019)

Probably, yes, I've kind of abandoned it already so heh, it won't be too hard for me I guess.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2019)

Pellie said:


> Same here. I would also go ahead and say that I would still playing NL, but I know that I would caught
> myself playing more NH and start to forget more and more NL. So I would say I will try not to abandon
> it, but it could be that this will happen...



I second this


----------



## isabll (Aug 20, 2019)

I haven't played with NL in almost a year and I'm not going back now, so yeah. Made the mistake of deleting my old save to start fresh and lost interest, but at least now I know that I shouldn't do the same thing once NH comes out.


----------



## sweetnut_farm (Aug 20, 2019)

Probably will put it away for a while.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't think i will. I will manage both of them


----------



## Chipl95 (Aug 20, 2019)

I can see myself playing both games even when I get NH. I am attached to my town and love seeing how it changes from week to week.


----------



## pinkfawn (Aug 22, 2019)

I've already retired mine. I tried to start a new town to play daily until NH releases but unfortunately after seeing the NH footage I can't stop thinking about it and comparing the two. So New Leaf is retired for probably like 10 years when I want a nostalgia kick haha.


----------



## Flare (Aug 22, 2019)

I’ll probably play NL every now and then but I’ll probably never abandon it unless the cartridge were to break or something.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

I've never completely abandoned an Animal Crossing game after a new one was released, so no, I don't plan on just quitting it altogether. Now I may continue to take a break from it, I haven't played it much recently because my town is pretty much where I want it to be, except for a few rooms in my house, but at one time or another I always go back to my older games to play them for a few days/weeks.


----------



## millie192000 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah, sadly  I would like to finish it 100 percent before March for this reason


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm gonna say more than likely yes, unless Horizon is too boring to keep my attention, in which case I'll probably just play a sim game or something else, since I think by then, I'll grow bored of New Leaf anyhow.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 25, 2019)

Nah, my New Leaf towns will still have their own appeal to them. I have no intention of repeating any villagers from my New Leaf towns in New Horizons, so I'll still want to keep going back and revisiting my New Leaf games. I still have a bit of work to do in some of the towns and that should keep me occupied for at least a while. How short or long of a time it takes to see those plans to completion depends on how soon I get back into the swing of New Leaf again (I tend to take months-long breaks between binging on them for a while). Even when all of that is said and done though, again, those towns will still have their own appeal and reasons to revisit. 

I'll probably play them less often, sure, but have no intention of abandoning them totally no matter how good New Horizons is.


----------



## lexy_ (Aug 25, 2019)

To be honest, I don't want to but real life will make me do it, sorry ACNL...


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 26, 2019)

*Do you plan on leaving ACNL? ♡*

Do you plan on leaving AC:NL when AC:NH arrives?

I don't think I'll have the heart to leave my villagers behind, but I understand that some people are just too busy to spend time on more than one town.


----------



## isabll (Aug 26, 2019)

I haven't played ACNL in almost a year and I won't be getting back to it before the new game comes out. I've thought about it, mostly because I felt nostalgic, but I'd abandon it anyway once NH is out so there's no point in doing that.


----------



## TSquared (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm giving the game one last hurrah (building up a new town) before things go down in March, because I can't be sure that I'll ever go back. It's sad to think about, having spent so much time with New Leaf and getting to know my villagers so well, but it also feels like we're all embarking on a new adventure together (especially since I plan on inviting a lot of them to rejoin me on the island).

I guess they're calling it New Horizons for a reason!


----------



## Beanz (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't think I will abandon NL after NH. I plan on continuing to play it and I feel attached to my NL file.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 26, 2019)

I'll still be playing ACNL. Definitely not as much once New Horizons releases, but I won't just stop playing it altogether. In fact I still play Gamecube after all these years, so there's no way I'll abandon Fireleaf.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 26, 2019)

I pretty much abandoned New Leaf probably because I kept starting over and over on it over the last six years. In fact, the last six years were very hard for me what with finishing the last two years of high school and then having to move literally right after I was done with it. The move was so hard on me that after I couldn't keep my town for more than a week, I just gave up on it. I am looking on the brighter side though. When New Horizons comes out, this time I vow not to ever start over again and maybe since now I joined this great community, I'm hoping I get to play with lots of new friends on here. So yeah, everything for me will be just fine. I'll miss New Leaf though. I practically feel in love with it when I first started playing and I do feel bad abandoning it, but New Horizons will be great also.


----------



## WILDWORLD (Aug 26, 2019)

Nah, i really dont like new horizons so far and i'm working downwards. i'm getting a nintendo wii and accf for my bday in 2 months


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 26, 2019)

Honestly, there's a thread exactly like this just a few spaces down.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...u-abandon-New-Leaf-when-New-Horizons-releases


----------



## Speeny (Aug 26, 2019)

I haven't played NL in a long time. Plus, I actually have no save to go back to, so...


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 26, 2019)

Im not, tho i am gonna invite tangy, zell, jay, velma, lobo, moe, flurry, limberg, pashmina, and charlise to come to my island!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Aug 26, 2019)

I already did about 6 months ago, and I wish I hadn't.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 26, 2019)

I probably won't even be playing NH until my mom gets done with it.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 26, 2019)

I never plan on leaving NL! I’ve spend too much time on my town and I’m too attached to NL.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 29, 2019)

Not necessarily, dont get me wrong I don't play it as often as I used to but I don't think i'll stop playing it all together once the Switch game releases. Same goes for the Pocket Camp app, I'll still play it alongside other games but its the case of whether I will have the time to play it. I really enjoyed playing City Folk until Nintendo discontinued WFC on the DS and Wii consoles and then eventually stopped playing it because it got boring without the multiplayer.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 29, 2019)

I did that a long time ago. But for the last year or so, I've been really itching to play Animal Crossing again. March 20th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 29, 2019)

Already left New Leaf a while ago. Honestly, as much as I like New Leaf (although there are some things 
which bothers me about it), the game became stale at some point to me. Sure, there where times where 
I got back to NL because I missed it playing a Animal Crossing game, but now I 100% left it for good, 
especially since I now have a new game on the Switch which is more fun to play. And to be honest, at 
some point, I would have abandoned New Leaf for the sake of New Horizons anyway, as I always stopped 
caring for the older AC game when a new one came out.


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 29, 2019)

I go back and forth. I haven't played NL in months. When I do play I don't play for very long, but I wouldn't abandon it completely...not yet anyway. 
I can't wait for NH to come out and will probably be all consumed with it (unless I really don't like it) As far as all the Animal Crossing games I think I just get bored of it once I accomplish everything I want in the game, then I want to start from scratch again. I think I just go too fast and play too much and burn out. 
I am going to TRY and play NH at a slower pace and see if that helps. Animal Crossing is my favorite franchise and I have played all of them except City Folk as I didn't have a wii. But every other version I had multiple cartridges and played them constantly (until the boredom set in, which usually happened once I got things decorated how I wanted and completed the catalogue etc.)


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 31, 2019)

No


----------



## MayorJazzy (Aug 31, 2019)

I don?t think I could, this game will always be really special to me and the town and characters I?ve created are too close to my heart to leave! I?ve played this game for a third of my life, granted on and off, but there?s still so much to do, so many things to collect, and daily life in the game can continue as normal. I?m really pumped for NH, and I imagine it?ll take a few weeks to get NH kickstarted and get myself used to the game, and then I?m going to try my best to juggle the two! It?s not going to be super easy as I have a lot of studying to do, but I?m hoping I can balance my time between them! I feel like if my town becomes ?complete? my interest would wane somewhat, so having a lot to do works in my favour, it?s a reason to come back, even though there?s a new version out. Not being able to play online without paying (likely) is another reason why I?ll be on NL still, but the main reason is purely sentimental! I also have such good memories of playing with my mum, I just couldn?t let this game go!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 31, 2019)

Mostly. I enjoy Club Tortimer too much to abandon the game entirely. Once the online servers shut down, though, I’m done with New Leaf for good.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes and no. I'll probably dedicate most of my time to the new game, as that usually happens when I get into new games... but I do have some friends who don't have a switch yet and will continue to play ACNL. I'll probably still play with them, plus I have some things I need to do in my towns like visitors for my train station and remodelling my houses. But it definitely wont be my main focus. I feel like all Animal crossing games are relaxing to revisit from time to time. I'd probably still visit my ACWW game for the nostalgia if my DS still worked. But yeah, that'll probably be it... nostalgia visits and friend visits.


----------



## nekotown (Sep 1, 2019)

No way. I don't even have a Switch so I can't play NH anyway.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Sep 1, 2019)

I still have much to do in my new leaf town after 5 years of playing and the thought of abandoning it completely is something I can't imagine doing at all.

I will probably spend most of my time in new horizons but as long as my 3ds still works I will come back for more regardless of what it is.


----------



## Fiain (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm going to try and play both - even if that means just a little daily checkin on NL to say hi to my villagers, water flowers, see the weather. 

At least. I hope that is what'll happen. I'm so excited for NH too! Part of me hopes I can get Cherry on NH too. XD


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 1, 2019)

Probably, I haven't played much the last few months anyway, and I think it would be too much since I'm planing to mainly just play New Horizons when it comes out. I generally just focus on one game, and after a while I'll start on another.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 7, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I go back and forth. I haven't played NL in months. When I do play I don't play for very long, but I wouldn't abandon it completely...not yet anyway.
> I can't wait for NH to come out and will probably be all consumed with it (unless I really don't like it) As far as all the Animal Crossing games I think I just get bored of it once I accomplish everything I want in the game, then I want to start from scratch again. I think I just go too fast and play too much and burn out.
> I am going to TRY and play NH at a slower pace and see if that helps. Animal Crossing is my favorite franchise and I have played all of them except City Folk as I didn't have a wii. But every other version I had multiple cartridges and played them constantly (until the boredom set in, which usually happened once I got things decorated how I wanted and completed the catalogue etc.)



Above was my original response, but I played my NL this week for the first time in like 8 months and I was pretty bored of it in about 15 minutes. I went around looking at all the houses I made and decorated, and the rooms I made at the museum and meh, there just isn't anything else about it that made me want to play. I was actually thinking I may sell my DS because all the games I play on it I am kind of bored with. I know that I do like going back to them here or there like I did with NL just to look around, but that is just it, why keep a system and all these games just to spend 15 minutes looking around?!


----------



## dedenne (Sep 7, 2019)

oh boy i abandoned new leaf ages ago. i would play it im just lazy like that


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Sep 7, 2019)

I probably will unless I really don't like the gameplay of New Horizons.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 7, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> I probably will unless I really don't like the gameplay of New Horizons.


NOO!! YOU DON'T YOU MUST NOT!!

I know I'll be the last one in the NL section and would be posting something like

_I want someone to visit me.
I haven't seen you anyone for so long..
I'm lonely_


----------



## Pisces (Sep 7, 2019)

I bet I'll abandon my towns when NH comes out, but I'm sure ill keep coming back at least every year to check up on it and get back in to it, like what happened last month.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Sep 7, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> NOO!! YOU DON'T YOU MUST NOT!!
> 
> I know I'll be the last one in the NL section and would be posting something like
> 
> ...



Well now I can't leave! The two of us will be left together. We will be queens of the New Leaf board.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 7, 2019)

I most likely will not abdon Animal Crossing New Leaf. I will most likely split my time amoung Animal Crosssing New Leaf,  Animal Crossing New Horizons and Animal Crossing Happy Homes Deisginer with somthing like this:

60% Animal Crossinf New Horizons
20% Animal Crossing New Leaf
20% Animal Crossing Happy Homes Designer


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 7, 2019)

I will a 100 percent. I haven't played new leaf for ages now and I've already played it to death.

I love the visuals of the new animal crossing, it looks really whimsical and fresh.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 7, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> Well now I can't leave! The two of us will be left together. We will be queens of the New Leaf board.


XD !! Got a good laugh in the morning.


----------



## kemdi (Sep 8, 2019)

I wanna say no but...yeah most likely I will.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2019)

Probably not? NH will prob take up more of my AC time though.


----------



## LeAckerman (Sep 8, 2019)

Yea for the most part,,,
I wont completely drop NL though, I'll play it occasionally for nostalgia or somethin', but NH will be the main game I play


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 8, 2019)

I abandoned this game since Pokemon SM release day lmao


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 8, 2019)

Thats a hard call to make before the game comes out to be honest, I have some concerns and queries about the game and I don't actually have a switch yet (too expensive) but with the release of the lite, it looks like I can afford it now. Point being I'm not sure if I will prefer handheld playing or not. I will probably play new leaf less but I won't abandon it, I like my handhelds too much and I don't feel anywhere near done with new leaf. Had it for a couple of years (but only played it for some amount of months since ya know, I go through my gaming phases and animal crossing phases) but have the tendency to reset before completing a town because I honestly find getting a new town more exciting. With two copies I now have a reset town and a make "perfect" town. Once that is finally complete then maybe I will abandon it? Who knows. I have never played any games for more than a few consecutive months (Again I go through phases) so it will be interesting to see...


----------



## soki (Sep 8, 2019)

I am going to abandon my NL town. cuz imma put my heart and soul into NH baby. 
No doubt about it.

I've already been on and off on NL anyways. (mostly off)


----------



## buny (Sep 8, 2019)

nop, i love New Leaf. And i'm super excited for NH but i doubt it will have the same feel as NL, i think they will be very different, and thus i think i'll enjoy playing both at the same time without getting bored


----------



## TJRedeemer (Sep 8, 2019)

On March 19th, I'm going to do one last "hurrah" for my New Leaf town. First, I'll drop a bone (fossil) for Isabelle in front of town hall, because she is a good dog. Then I'll go and experience everything that New Leaf had to offer: nightclub, dream suite, minigames, etc. I might do more, but I haven't decided yet. In any case though, I'll end the day by sitting under the town tree one last time, maybe have a good cry, and go to bed.

A few years later I might come back to my New Leaf town just to see how run down it has become. It's dark, I know, but it would be interesting to see, like those pictures of people going back to there Gamecube towns.


----------



## ethre (Sep 8, 2019)

i'd most likely say so- the graphics in new horizons already looks _very_ promising, and given that most of us are waiting around for it to come out, i figure new leaf will be fairly deserted on its release. i don't know if i can handle playing new leaf and new horizons at the same time - i'd never get out of the house otherwise!


----------



## Neechan (Sep 9, 2019)

Most likely yes, as I’ve burned myself out by having too many towns (and all those hours of plot resetting before the 2016 really take the fun out of it) so what I’m doing now ATM is making my towns look better (only have 3 towns now, one being my main, and the other 2 being a theme) via save editing so I don’t spend hours and it gives my actual ds a break

Then again, I don’t know if I’ll be playing NH either...I’ll see if I like it once 2020 comes and the last bit of info comes out before March 20th, and even then if that doesn’t satisfy, I’ll look at a LP of it...it’s usually how I decide if I want a game or not.


----------



## BaltoDork (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh absolutely. To be quite honest I already kind of have even though I've never stopped loving it - I just kinda got burnt out, especially when my friends who played stopped playing. Right now I'm trying to just restart my entire town and maybe play it until New Horizons releases, because I've never really had a town I'm 100% satisfied with, and every time we get new info I just... really wanna play Animal Crossing, and Pocket Camp isn't ever enough for me. Lmao. If only I'd stop being picky about the layout haha.

The thing about New Horizons is that already I can tell there are SO MANY new features and little quality of life changes that just makes me realistically believe it'll be impossible / kind of pointless for me to personally go back. However, that won't change the amount of love New Leaf has in my heart. Seriously, few games make me as sentimental.


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 9, 2019)

I doubt I'll completely abandon it! I would still play wild world if I had my original cartridge, even if it's only once a year lol. But NH will definetely be my new focus


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 10, 2019)

Well I have officially abandoned my NL game. I am selling it tomorrow along with my DS and all my DS games. I like my switch much more and play it more often. I like that I can do handheld or on my tv for the bigger screen. I haven't bothered with my DS games in a while, and recently went to all of them and I just feel bored by them all. 
I have loved all my AC games, but as I said many times I just get burned out on them. I get things where I am happy with it and then it is like there is nothing to work for. I can't tell you how many cartridges I have had and how many times I have deleted towns to start from scratch. As someone else said it seems more exciting when starting new. 
I can't wait for NH and my goal is to play leisurely so I don't burn out and get bored of it too quickly. Whether I am able to stick to that plan is another story


----------



## Hal (Sep 10, 2019)

I haven't owned a 3DS in awhile. I don't think I'll ever own one again at this point. Needless to say, I have long let go of my New Leaf town. I refuse to play pocket camp or really dive into any else Animal Crossing to keep the craving extremely strong Animal Crossing(as it has been since they shut down the Wii servers).

(Just personal preference, I prefer Animal Crossing on consoles over the handhelds)


----------



## macaire (Sep 10, 2019)

I've already left New Leaf behind honestly. I tried to pick it up again a little bit ago but it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Tao (Sep 11, 2019)

I already abandoned NL a while ago since I kinda just did everything I wanted to do. 

Might pick it up sometime soon but if I do, I'll be dropping it like a hot turd when NH. I don't have the time to dedicate to more than one of those types of game, plus Animal Crossing is kind of a "the older ones are irrelavent" type of game to me.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 11, 2019)

Yeah I think I will. I already stopped playing daily since I feel my city is finished, I can’t wait to run a new game. Then, when I’ll be nostalgic, I’ll come back on New Leaf to see how’s going and what changed, like am now doing with Wild World.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 11, 2019)

I've pretty much abandoned New Leaf and all of my 3ds games. I decided not too long ago that I'm going to start fresh with the Nintendo Switch and I literally mean that. I'm starting fresh even with Pokemon and will be starting fresh with Animal Crossing once New Horizons comes out. To be honest, starting fresh feels kinda good. I don't have to worry about anything else other than playing the new game when it does come out along with Pokemon Sword. Plus, this time I vow to never start over on any game ever again. I'm going to try my best to keep my save files and just be happy with what I got.

So yeah, I've officially retired from New Leaf and all of my other games. Now I'm currently relaxing waiting for everything to come out and when it does, my Animal Crossing batteries and gaming batteries will be recharged.


----------



## SnowGarden (Sep 12, 2019)

I doubt it.  I still haven't decided for sure about New Horizons, but the games seem to inspire me to play others in the series.  Gotta kinda burned out building my second ACNL town.  Getting villagers to ping for PWP suggestions was wearing on me, but I think playing Wild World recently for the first time recharged my batteries.  So I'm back at it now.


----------



## seliph (Sep 12, 2019)

i've already abandoned new leaf forever ago lmao oops


----------



## UnendingHope (Sep 20, 2019)

floatingzoo said:


> I'd like to say I'm not going to -- but yeah, probably going to.



I already quit New Leaf. I already did so much, I'm waiting for this game to fill the hole in my soul


----------



## Alyx (Sep 20, 2019)

Three years ago, my sister came to stay with me, completely out of money and wacked out on illicit substances, and instead of asking me for money while she was supposedly job hunting, she stole my 3DS, both copies of ACNL, and my other games and pawned them. I never got any of it back and the police have no idea where it is (I gave them the serial number, what it looked like, etc). I had worked on my two towns since New Leaf came out, and I was devastated. I rebuilt both towns... but it's not the same. It really isn't, and even though I really love New Leaf, I can't bring myself to play it for very long anymore. It is a very likely thing that once New Horizons comes out, I will stop playing New Leaf. I'm looking forward to that brand new start.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Sep 21, 2019)

just started playing again and yeah, goodbye nl once nh comes out tbh.


----------



## Twix (Sep 23, 2019)

New Leaf will always hold a special place in my heart, but once New Horizons is out... don't think my beloved 3DS town will feel the love anymore. I'll probably check in on it many years later, but I know I'm going to be 100% dedicated to New Horizons come March.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 24, 2019)

Nah, I won't leave NL--or WW, for that matter; I gotta water ALL the flowers! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know I won't get to play with many people on NL after NH drops, but playing it gives me a sense of peace, and i definitely need to maintain that calm for my health.
It looks like my daily routine will be Wild World, New Leaf, and then New Horizons, one after the other XD


----------



## Becca617 (Sep 24, 2019)

I've been bored with new leaf for a long time now so I most likely will abandon it as much as I hate to say it. I'll still check in periodically but nothing too big because of how occupied (and probably addicted) with New Horizons I'll be.


----------



## Relly (Sep 25, 2019)

I already have to be honest...


----------



## Corrie (Sep 25, 2019)

As much as I want to say no, we all know it'll happen haha.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

I have a LOT of history with my town Port and many good memories made there... plus the fact that I’m still able to play the game as well means I’ll likely still be playing it when I’m playing New Horizons.  Albeit, I may only play New Leaf once a week or once every few weeks, but I’ll still check in on my town from time to time.  I’ll be playing New Horizons daily for sure though.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

Of course! As it already is, I still play New Leaf, but usually put it away for months at a time. I'm so far in the game there isn't too much for me to do. I just slowly work on trying to get all the items in my catelog, get all town request, complete my bug and fish museum, stuff like that. Recently I have been redoing my town to make it look a little different for a change. As well as complete all my villager homes. Funny how I have 4 character with full houses and still don't have enough room to display everything. But I will end up putting New Leaf down for months and months to work on Horizons. Because it will be new and fresh.


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

I hope I won't but to be honest I probably will. I already had this problem when I got my second town (which I deleted because of that issue) so the chances are high. Right now I'm totally obsessed with it tho


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

I've already sold my copy of NL.


----------



## Chocolaccino (Oct 18, 2019)

I probably will. I already stopped playing it, and I barely pick up my DS anymore. I may start my town over again on January 1st but i?ll probably quit that, too. And I think that?s a good thing because I kind of forced myself to play it everyday so it started to become a chore and now I just need a break.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 4, 2020)

Well yes, but actually no

I can't abandon New Leaf because i've been working so hard to build it for quite some time now. If i reset it then my whole hardwork will come to a waste


----------

